# New Savage 12FV toy, need to top it now



## thepenguin (Feb 21, 2008)

Picked up a new toy at a great deal a few weeks ago. It's a Savage 12FV in 223. I'm looking to top it with some optics now. Want to use for punching paper, maybe a coyote hunt once in a while and hopefully prairie dogs if I can figure on the how/where to go thing.

You guys have any opinions on what I should top it with?I have a Bushnell Trophy 4x12AO I can put on it, but I'm thinking of going witth something with more power for prairie dogs one day. I want to be able to use the lowest ring I can. I prefer burris or leupold mounts. 

Hey Al, I see that you are Savage and Nikon fan. What mounts are you running on them? Are you prairie dog hunter. Throw me a bone Al. Have varmint rifle, will travel. Ha!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I like Leupold scopes, but I don't mind the Bushnell Elite series. Nikon are supposed to be decent but I've had bad luck with their products and customer service. When selecting a magnification, I like to choose based on the lowest power setting. If close range target acquisition is possible you want no more than 4-4.5x. If its for the purposes you describe, a 6x would be just fine. That 4-12 wouldn't be too bad, but a better quality 6-18 or 20 would be better for prairie dogs and long-range yotes. And stick with a 40mm objective if you like 'em mounted low.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Uuhuum, viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4214&p=48694#p48694


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Savages. You'll be very please I'm sure (especially if you reload). I use the Leupold two piece mounts. You can find the numbers on the Savage website. I also like my Nikons. The Buckmaster 6-18x40 is a reasonably priced scope on the internet. I have bought about 5 of them from a place on ebay back in New York for about $280.00. They are great for P-dogs, I'm really not a yote hunter and I understand that a lot of those guys prefer the 2-7 or 3-9 optics. My favorite scope is the newer 6-24x50 Side Focus Nikon w/ dot (Retails for about $650.00) (just my preference). I picked that one up locally from a dealer in Clinton. I think Tree has the same scope on sale in the trading Post for $500.00 (a good deal). I'm getting spectacular groups from my Savages using the 60 grn Vmax's and Win.748 powder. I know a lot of the guys are using the 55 grn. Vmax's a doing very well with them. Good luck. Lets hear a report when you get it dialed in.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like Tree has been monitoring the thread. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just notice this is your first post. Welcome to the forum. And yes I have been known to harvest a P-dog or two.


----------



## thepenguin (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome aboard Al.That looks like a killer deal on that scope,if it had the 40mm objective I'd be all over it. I want to stay with the 40mm non a/o so I can go with low rings. Are you using low or medium rings on your setups Al? 

I'm going to go look through the Buckmaster 6x18 today after work. You wouldn't have happened to buy yours from CameraLand would you? I have worked with Doug over the phone on a Nikon spotter and he flat out gave me the best deal around. Alot of folks on forums are happy with him, his prices and his service is fantastic.


----------



## thepenguin (Feb 21, 2008)

Sent you a pm Al.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Got it. The place I have used is called the Knifestore on ebay. I found them by doing a search for rifle scopes on their sporting goods section. I called their 1-800 number and dealt with them over the phone.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If coyotes are on the agenda, I believe that most people would fare better with the wider field-of-view that 4x gives you on the bottom. I wouldn't go any higher than 4.5-14x and 4-12x would work for me. Using low or medium height rings is a good idea.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You will love that gun, I have the Savage 9, it came with the cheap Simmons 4-12. The accutrigger is so sweet that I have never bothered changing the scope. I also have the .223 and have punched a few Pdogs at 223 yards. Like Treehugnhunter mentioned, there are some good deals on Ebay; find what you want and then buy one from an authorized dealer on line for $50-$100 less than the local retailers. BTW Sportsmans is having their Customer Appreciation sale this next week, which is 5% off of optics, I believe.


----------

